# Review: Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 9, 2015)

```
The flood of reviews for the brand new Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L continue to roll in, I don’t think I’ve ever read so many reviews for a single lens in my life. This time, we’re sharing Tim Dodd’s review, who has provided some real world, working photographer points of view on this lens.</p>
<p>Tim is also probably the first to drop and break the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1116125-REG/canon_9534b001_lens_cap_for_11_24mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">big front lens cap</a> on the EF 11-24mm f/4L, that has to count for something!</p>
<blockquote><p>So to sum up: Canon has produced a lens that’s as sharp or sharper than its prime counterparts. Although slower (F stop wise). It has chromatic aberration and distortion well under control. Vignetting is probably its biggest fault. But, that’s probably the easiest thing to have fixed in post, so I’m not shaken by that.</p>
<p>It’s a heavy, big lens that might be intimidating to some. It’s very front heavy–so heavy in fact it fell out of my shoulder bag already…</p></blockquote>
<p><a href="http://timdoddphotography.com/blog/canon-11-24-f4l" target="_blank">Read the full review</a> | Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM $2999: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/CA11244.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119028-REG/canon_9520b002_ef_11_24mm_f_4l_usm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERXKE/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERXKE&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=SKIW33AKPAGADHBN" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
```


----------



## weixing (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi,
So the lens is ok, but only the lens cap crack??  When the lens drop, I think someone heart stop... the lens cap did it job... RIP.... :'(

Have a nice day.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 9, 2015)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> So the lens is ok, but only the lens cap crack??  When the lens drop, I think someone heart stop... the lens cap did it job... RIP.... :'(
> 
> Have a nice day.


The lens cap is thin plastic, and seems quite cheap (it is, actually - $25 MSRP) compared to the lens. At least it save his front element, which I doubt is cheap at all, and replacements are not going to be easy to come by for quite some time, I wouldn't think.


----------



## Pixel (Mar 10, 2015)

Not sure he's the first to drop the lens because I might have him beat. :'(


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 10, 2015)

I just saw the IQ comparison images at TDP.
Not that we were expecting any different, Nikon got blown away.
I almost (not quite) worry about the competitiveness of the industry when Nikon is so consistently inferior.
They still have the better lens for event photography, if it's any consolation, but even at f8 the difference between the two is significant.
At this point I think it's safe to say Canon has no weaknesses in their lens lineup (OK barring an ultrasharp 50mm).


----------



## lankadragon (Mar 10, 2015)

9VIII said:


> I just saw the IQ comparison images at TDP.
> Not that we were expecting any different, Nikon got blown away.
> I almost (not quite) worry about the competitiveness of the industry when Nikon is so consistently inferior.
> They still have the better lens for event photography, if it's any consolation, but even at f8 the difference between the two is significant.
> At this point I think it's safe to say Canon has no weaknesses in their lens lineup (OK barring an ultrasharp 50mm).



Canon lenses are superior in general. I think it's the bodies where Canon could do better. A body with matched or better DR would make me super happy.


----------



## bgateb (Mar 10, 2015)

lankadragon said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw the IQ comparison images at TDP.
> ...



Agreed. I was really looking forward to increased DR on the 5DS and 5DSr for commercial/studio work, but was really let down. I had my finger on the trigger, too. I guess we'll see when people get it in their hands, and then I might wait for the first price drop.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 10, 2015)

bgateb said:


> lankadragon said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Ok, friends, the thread is about lenses, not DR, or noise.

As for studio work, you'd need some gigantic background to use this lens!


----------



## scyrene (Mar 10, 2015)

I guess the built-in hood will help, too. I dropped my Samyang 14mm onto concrete without the lens cap, and the front element was unharmed, thanks entirely to the petal hood. Although I guess I'd be a lot more careful with this one, given the price!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 10, 2015)

"The flood of reviews for the brand new Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L continue to roll in, I don’t think I’ve ever read so many reviews for a single lens in my life. This time, we’re sharing Tim Dodd’s review, who has provided some real world, working photographer points of view on this lens."

Am I the only one still hungry? - I haven't read that many reviews in spite of looking pretty hard, especially those having a more technical evaluation. Also, am wondering if I've missed any threads (don't think so). Again, the level of interest doesn't seem as high as I anticipated??

Jack


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 10, 2015)

no offense but how the heck you can be so careless with a lens in this price range and quality? its totally unacceptable to be dropping lenses in this class. out of a shoulder bag? I would throw that bag out and get me something promising.


----------



## e17paul (Mar 11, 2015)

The lenscoat hoodie works well on my 15/2.8 fisheye, Im sure that a larger one would be good on the 11-24


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 11, 2015)

AshtonNekolah said:


> no offense but how the heck you can be so careless with a lens in this price range and quality? its totally unacceptable to be dropping lenses in this class.


Ever heard of accidents? I dropped a $2,000+ lens on a concrete sidewalk recently, and I certainly wasn't being careless. [email protected]# happens. That's why you have insurance.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 11, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> AshtonNekolah said:
> 
> 
> > no offense but how the heck you can be so careless with a lens in this price range and quality? its totally unacceptable to be dropping lenses in this class.
> ...



Yes it does!

Here is my two month old 16-35 f2.8 from a few years ago. Canon fixed it and I used it for nearly ten years before selling it for $250 less than I paid for it.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 11, 2015)

Ouch! My lens looks pristine in comparison. I haven't had time to get it off for repair, but this week.


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 11, 2015)

AshtonNekolah said:


> no offense but how the heck you can be so careless with a lens in this price range and quality? its totally unacceptable to be dropping lenses in this class. out of a shoulder bag? I would throw that bag out and get me something promising.



Some idiot in an airport who is messing with his cell phone runs into you and knocks your case off your shoulder causing it to land front element corner down. The case absorbed enough shock to protect the elements but the assembly and IS motor were knocked to hell. It can happen, even with good cases. Sometimes it's just not your day. And that was the 70-200 MK II of ALL lenses..... Donated $350 to CPS that week..... ugh


----------

